# ecu code 21



## 64cent (Jul 11, 2005)

i just put a motor in my 1994 nissan altima. the old motor was running it just needed a oil pump. the new motor came from a junk yard, i heard it running while it was in the car. i put the new motor in and it just spins over. i have no spark but juice is going into the coil and distributor. the ecu is spitting out code 21 please help me my girlfriend is going to kill me if i don't get this car runing.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

64cent said:


> i just put a motor in my 1994 nissan altima. the old motor was running it just needed a oil pump. the new motor came from a junk yard, i heard it running while it was in the car. i put the new motor in and it just spins over. i have no spark but juice is going into the coil and distributor. the ecu is spitting out code 21 please help me my girlfriend is going to kill me if i don't get this car runing.


code 21 is a no ignition code. you can get this from disconnecting your ignition coil and attempting to start the engine. is the coil and distributor from the old engine?


----------



## 64cent (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> code 21 is a no ignition code. you can get this from disconnecting your ignition coil and attempting to start the engine. is the coil and distributor from the old engine?


yes. i have the old and new coil and distributor.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

64cent said:


> yes. i have the old and new coil and distributor.


check all major fuses in the engine compartment. did you do a compression test on the newer engine?


----------



## 64cent (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> check all major fuses in the engine compartment. did you do a compression test on the newer engine?


No. The new engine runs, the owner of the junkyard let me test drive the car.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What year is the engine? Also did you use the original ECU and harness from the 94?

Troy


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Possibly a missing camshaft signal off the distributor or a problem with the power transistor.


----------

